# Transformer Clearances



## Hoosier_Daddy (Aug 12, 2008)

I need to find out what clearance would be needed from the back of a 3 phase 4160/480V - 225KVA oil filled XFMR to a concrete wall. I'm not looking for working clearances, just rear clearance........


Thanks.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

is this thing new or did you find it in some scrap yard?


----------



## Hoosier_Daddy (Aug 12, 2008)

paul d. said:


> is this thing new or did you find it in some scrap yard?


 
Shouldn't make a difference in determining the answer I'm looking for...........


Do you have an answer for me?


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*transformer clearance*

dont take this to be a answer but we install these on every job ours are new but that does not make a difference its a transformer bottom line. we run the underground feeders to these and get our clearance from the florida power company they give us a layout to install there stuff clear space in front is 12 feet clear space side to side is 3 foot clear space back of transformer is 3 foot min ,but we give 4 to 5 if space is there do to the transformer hangs the cooling fans or fins over the back of the concrete pad a little like a foot or more so to play safe we use 4 foot minium space off a solid wall surface to back . thats 4160 or 12.4 --15kv . hope this helps ya take care best to ya .


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know if there's anything in the NEC or not, I usually follow manufacturers instructions. 

I've installed a lot of medium voltage to low voltage oil-filled transformers, with primaries ranging from 4160 to 34,500 volts, and secondaries usually 480. Mostly 150 to 3000 KVA. 

Usually, the oil-filled ones don't require any clearance at all, back or sides. I make sure that the back is somewhat accessible, so debris can be cleaned out if needed. 

Rob


----------

